
Girls in Tech employee fired for misogynist email rant - pavornyoh
http://recode.net/2015/10/04/girls-in-tech-employee-fired-for-misogynist-email-rant/
======
krisdol
It was very unprofessional of him to stoop to their level. After receiving
such a rude response, he should have either let it go calmly or inquired about
what their problems are. I wouldn't want someone who feeds the trolls like
that to be representing my organization either.

The whole homophobic accusation was out of place from this context; as was the
implication that he was fired for being "misogynist". GWC kept the
"misogynist" name after the resignation, and it was unlikely that this person
was the one to come up with it in the first place. I am absolutely saying that
someone in that position should be more level-headed, and rightfully deserved
the resignation/firing. I doubt it had a sliver to do with the ill-delivered
complaint in the original reply.

------
gengkev
Yes, that email was rude, but not quite misogynist, and it was in response to
a rude reply. Not entirely his fault, but I'd agree with krisdol that it could
have been handled better.

Personally, I don't see what's wrong with the use of "Lady Pitch Night",
unless there's some innuendo that I'm missing, and Amy Millard's rudeness was
just as uncalled for. Here's what the organization has to say about the name:
[http://www.girlsintech.org/why-girls-and-not-
women/](http://www.girlsintech.org/why-girls-and-not-women/)

------
ranty
It was neither misogynist nor homophobic. It was, however, a really really bad
idea.

------
mrits
Both seem like horrible people

~~~
tdylan
How is Amy a horrible person?

~~~
krisdol
Her email and tweet kind of speak for themselves, don't they?

~~~
tdylan
Rude/abrupt, yes. But 'horrible' through an email and a tweet seems like a
stretch to me.

